# G0704 height



## MikeWi (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm  going to be picking up a G0704 (and a PM1236!)  next month, and I want to be sure it will fit in my basement workshop.  The floor joists are 74" from the floor! (85 year old farm house).  Grizzly's site doesn't give the total height of the mill, so can someone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 7, 2013)

Exact height?  Well, I'm about 5'9", and it's shorter than me on the factory stand.

If your ceiling is shorter than that - you'll have bigger problems.


----------



## MikeWi (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, it's nice to be sure.


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 7, 2013)

Got me curious so...  

Machine without stand: 35-1/2” x 22” x 36-1/4” (L*W*H)

Stand adds 32 1/4"


----------



## MikeWi (Mar 7, 2013)

Dr.Fiero said:


> If your ceiling is shorter than that - you'll have bigger problems.


I forgot to add that my ceiling IS shorter than that in places


----------

